# Agents for screenwriters?



## Goob (Nov 21, 2018)

What are some of the most effective ways to get a screenwriting agent? It seems they work on a referral system and won't accept a client until they've already sold a script. So basically, you can't get an agent unless you're in the industry, and you can't get in the industry unless you have an agent. There must be a way to break in without connections.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 22, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0761531874/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Writer-1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Check out Writer's Guild of America. They have a list of agents for writers on their website.


----------



## Kist (Aug 13, 2019)

I wish I knew


----------



## Frederick Brown (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello,

So I have been considering trying to go professional for a year now while attending school.  From what I have learned so far most screenwriters actually find a job before they get an agent, but it is preferable to get an agent first.  In either case you need to write something good, but to get an agent's attention it must be very good.

Most first time writers will have some decent spec scripts, but don't expect someone will produce your spec.  Most likely they will say "This is fantastic.  Can you get started on (X project)?"  Often this will be a project that writer will have little interest in, but I would not suggest to any potential screenwriter that the majority of the work will be exceedingly meaningful.

If you write something really good it is not hard to get the attention you need even from agents.  The film industry is always starved for good stories--just look at all the crap that is produced.


----------

